
Show HN: Hacker News. But Personalized - raj_khare
https://phn.netlify.com
======
esilver
I love this concept. Many HN clients take for granted that the user wants to
do away with the site’s styling. I like the minimal interface.

One request: Make it possible to filter out _sources_. I never look at stories
that have, e.g., Medium, The New York Times, or The Guardian as their source.
Let me filter those out.

~~~
llampx
To piggyback on this, I'd love a Readability-like feature where I can just get
the text from an article. I use Materialistic on my phone to read HN, and
articles are always a pain whereas the Readability feature, when it worked,
made a big difference.

~~~
raj_khare
Yeah, that will save a lot of time. I’ll look into that.

------
tarunkotia
I come to HN for views which are different from mine and for most part good
content bubbles up to the top. If it was not for HN I would not have been
exposed to certain topics. What I feel is personalization will limit the
diversity of content you may be exposed to, doing yourself disservice.

~~~
llampx
Agreed. Where I feel personalization could be super helpful is in the "new"
section, where good content often falls by the wayside because it isn't
controversial enough to attract discussion or too niche. This is where a good
recommendation engine could help.

------
qnsi
I like the idea. Can you post list of possible topics one can choose?

Also it's a bit confusing, but I found you have to go to settings and type
topics u are interested in to see personalized feed

Edit: Please add option to see more than 20 links

~~~
raj_khare
I have done some updates. Thank you for your suggestions

------
quickthrower2
I assume the "netlify" address means this is all done with client side script
+ local storage to remember my preference.

~~~
raj_khare
Yes

